# Philosophy of Science lectures



## cih1355 (Sep 1, 2008)

I found some philosophy of science lectures by Jerry Crick given at Redeemer Presbyterian Church. Here is the link: Science's Philosophy

By the way, does anyone know anything about Jerry Crick?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2008)

I know he used to teach (perhaps still does) at Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. He is ordained (in the PCA, I believe). His Ph.D. dissertation was on the presuppositional nature of Anselm theological arguments. He seems to be a very godly man.


----------



## Tim (Sep 2, 2008)

I had the pleasure of knowing Dr. Crick when I attended church with him in Birmingham, AL. I was there for half a year but left the state shortly before those lectures were given. He also taught and preached at our OPC church (Redeemer) from time to time, although he was not formally serving as an elder in that particular congregation. 

I respect Dr. Crick highly and believe him to be both a godly man and a deep thinker. I recommend these lectures for anyone who desires to carefully trace the progression of thinking and science from their roots.


----------



## Christlicher Soldat (Sep 19, 2008)

I went to Redeemer OPC a few times last semester, and I got to meet Crick and chat philosophy of science with him. I told him I was reading _A Very Short Introduction to Philosophy of Science_ by Samir Okasha, and he replied that he had read it and used a lot of its material in in this particular series. On a more personal note, he was generous enough to scan and copy for me some of Calvin's commentaries on Acts while I was still in the process of trying to detox my dispensationalist-Charismatic presuppositions about Acts 2.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these. I am currently listening to them and finding them quite thought-provoking. Do you have any idea where Professor Crick is now? I'd like to know if he is working on anything or teaching anywhere.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 20, 2008)

Necessary program for mac users to listen to the files: Download Free Audio File Format Converter Software, Convert Mp3, Wav and other Sound files. Unless they're DRM.


----------

